# Skilz Kick Coach Product



## ForumParent (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey friends, does anyone want one?  If yes, message me and I will mail it to you one I have and am not going to use.   For free, as long as you don’t complain about shipping speed.  

I bought a variety of things to try to help dd improve her technique, and she didn’t use half of them.  This one is still in the package, and I’m sure I’m 200 days too late to return. 

I will delete or update this post if someone takes it.  (But, pls, take it so I stop feeling guilty about all the soccer stuff  I buy).


----------



## Caltek (Dec 1, 2018)

Ill take it my daughter would love it


----------



## ForumParent (Dec 1, 2018)

Caltek said:


> Ill take it my daughter would love it


Messaging you now!


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 2, 2018)

ForumParent said:


> I bought a variety of things to try to help dd improve her technique, and she didn’t use half of them.  This one is still in the package, and I’m sure I’m 200 days too late to return.


What products DID work?


----------



## ForumParent (Dec 2, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> What products DID work?


None of the products stuck (but more as a matter of user resistance, than quality of the product   For her, it’s still a work in progress. It’s taken working with a few different trainers to really hone in on correcting her mechanics and technique.  One of the trainers filmed her striking just on the iPhone and it seemed to help a lot just playing it back in slow mo.  For other stuff, I’d say the good ‘ol Sklz rebounder gets the most use in the yard.


----------



## ForumParent (Jul 20, 2019)

Another freebie to whomever wants it.  I found another kick / touch training product that we never opened.  

This one is a sockit—it’s a band you slip over the cleat and it lights up when you strike in the right spot (apparently).    Message me if you want it and i’ll mail it—same deal as before.  I’ll mail it for free, just no returns or complaints
It looks like this: 
https://thesockit.com/


----------



## Soccer_newbie (Jul 22, 2019)

ForumParent said:


> Another freebie to whomever wants it.  I found another kick / touch training product that we never opened.
> 
> This one is a sockit—it’s a band you slip over the cleat and it lights up when you strike in the right spot (apparently).    Message me if you want it and i’ll mail it—same deal as before.  I’ll mail it for free, just no returns or complaints
> It looks like this:
> https://thesockit.com/


If this is still available, I'll take it for dd.


----------



## stoppagetime (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone know if the forum admins have ever tried a wanted/for sale section? Could see that being useful for many.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 22, 2019)

stoppagetime said:


> Anyone know if the forum admins have ever tried a wanted/for sale section? Could see that being useful for many.


Yes it was hardly used.


----------



## ForumParent (Jul 23, 2019)

Soccer_newbie said:


> If this is still available, I'll take it for dd.


It’s yours! Shoot me your address (in the message/inbox feature) and I’ll put it in the mail this weekend.


----------



## ForumParent (Jul 24, 2019)

Updating that this has found a home. Thanks!


----------

